# Word of the Day:  Pulchritude



## Ruthanne

*pul·chri·tude:*

*Great physical beauty and appeal.*


----------



## Ruthanne

When I was much much younger guys were always telling me I had pulchritude.  I look back now and know well what they were after for they tell me the same thing now and I know it's a crock because my looks have really faded.


----------



## ohioboy

Never came across the word before, but I sure don't have it!!


----------



## Buckeye

Pulchritude is in the eye of the beholder....


----------



## Aunt Marg

It's too bad that a lot of women that possess pulchritude, also possess a _better than others_ attitude, which detracts from their pulchritude.


----------



## ohioboy

Aunt Marg said:


> It's too bad that a lot of women that possess pulchritude, also possess a _better than others_ attitude, which detracts from their pulchritude.



That goes without saying!


----------



## Aunt Marg

ohioboy said:


> That goes without saying!


It's a shame that society has become so accepting to such.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pulchritude or not we are all flawed


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> Pulchritude or not we are all flawed


I can't say I buy that.


----------



## ohioboy

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't say I buy that.


I have always been perfect!


----------



## ohioboy

Well the nerve!


----------



## Aunt Marg

ohioboy said:


> I have always been perfect!


When it comes to beauty and appeal, outside that of pulchritude, which encapsulates outer beauty, the most superficial beauty of all, I find the most attractive people aren't those with pulchritude but rather, those who possess warmth and beauty within.

Warmth and beauty within, punches pulchritude (as we know it) right out the door.


----------



## ohioboy

"Encapsulates" uh oh, over my head.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> When it comes to beauty and appeal, outside that of pulchritude, which encapsulates outer beauty, the most superficial beauty of all, I find the most attractive people aren't those with pulchritude but rather, those who possess warmth and beauty within.


Yet we still all have our flaws too


----------



## ohioboy

Ruthanne said:


> Yet we still all have our flaws too



See my post # 10.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> Yet we still all have our flaws too


Of course, that goes without saying... but speaking outside of pulchritude, those flaws are superficial.


----------



## Ruthanne

But someone here said puchritude is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## debodun

We've had that word before:

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...please-check-before-posting-a-new-word.50230/


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> But someone here said puchritude is in the eye of the beholder.


That goes without saying (you can thank, OhioBoy, for getting me started on that one this morning, Ruthanne, LOL), as there is no denying the fact that those who were born with the pulchritude gene, tend to be standouts in the world, where a higher percentage of the populous gravitates towards those types and views them as being_ better than_, and _over and above_ the non-pulchritude types.

As for beauty being tied to the eye of the beholder (as so mentioned), that's true, but if the populous that forms their opinions and the basis of beauty solely on pulchritude were to look deeper, they would see that pulchritude, in it's purest and non-tainted form, comes from within, not what someone has on the out.


----------



## ohioboy

Sounds like you have been reading Gustave Flaubert.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> We've had that word before:
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...please-check-before-posting-a-new-word.50230/


The word pulchritude, has not been used before, Deb.

Soon after Ruthanne posted her word selection this morning, I updated the WOTD list to reflect Ruthanne's WOTD entry.

If you click on _pulchritude_ in the List of Words used in WOTD, it will link you directly to Ruthanne's started WOTD post.


----------



## Aunt Marg

ohioboy said:


> Sounds like you have been reading Gustave Flaubert.


Well now, that's just pure flatulence coming out of you.


----------



## ohioboy

Aunt Marg said:


> Well now, that's just pure flatulence coming out of you.


Aww, thanks sweetie!


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> The word pulchritude, has not been used before, Deb.
> 
> Soon after Ruthanne posted her word selection this morning, I updated the WOTD list to reflect Ruthanne's WOTD entry.
> 
> If you click on _pulchritude_ in the List of Words used in WOTD, it will link you directly to Ruthanne's started WOTD post.


Thank you for listing and I did check as I always do if the word had been used before.


----------



## horseless carriage

Infinite Pulchritude:

Cold morning kiss
Of the landward winds;
How zephyr’s misty pout
Along a smile brings.

The long white line
Goes farther than I see
Shows the incessant flow
And tireless industry

Of the vast ocean
With timeless presence
Basked in mellifluous music
Of the waves’ cadence.

I fall for instantly
This infinite pulchritude
Which gently belittles
My existence’s platitude.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you for listing and I did check as I always do if the word had been used before.


Thanks, Ruthanne, and yes, so do I.


----------



## Ruthanne

horseless carriage said:


> Infinite Pulchritude:
> 
> Cold morning kiss
> Of the landward winds;
> How zephyr’s misty pout
> Along a smile brings.
> 
> The long white line
> Goes farther than I see
> Shows the incessant flow
> And tireless industry
> 
> Of the vast ocean
> With timeless presence
> Basked in mellifluous music
> Of the waves’ cadence.
> 
> I fall for instantly
> This infinite pulchritude
> Which gently belittles
> My existence’s platitude.


Very nice.


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> Infinite Pulchritude:
> 
> Cold morning kiss
> Of the landward winds;
> How zephyr’s misty pout
> Along a smile brings.
> 
> The long white line
> Goes farther than I see
> Shows the incessant flow
> And tireless industry
> 
> Of the vast ocean
> With timeless presence
> Basked in mellifluous music
> Of the waves’ cadence.
> 
> I fall for instantly
> This infinite pulchritude
> Which gently belittles
> My existence’s platitude.


Very nice, Horseless.

Do you write poetry?


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Marg said:


> Very nice, Horseless.
> 
> Do you write poetry?


I do, when I am inspired but I saw that on a forum ages ago and kept it. The forum member didn't credit the author and although I have been meaning to, I have never actually researched the scribe.


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> I do, when I am inspired but I saw that on a forum ages ago and kept it. The forum member didn't credit the author and although I have been meaning to, I have never actually researched the scribe.


A lovely entry it was for this Friday morning, Horseless.


----------



## Lara

It was written by
Shailesh Otari  Pune, India


----------



## Buckeye

My daddy told me that pulchritude is only skin deep, but ugly goes all the way to the bone.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Buckeye said:


> My daddy told me that pulchritude is only skin deep, but ugly goes all the way to the bone.


Sorry, Buckeye, but I'm going to deliver OhioBoy's, saying once again... "_that goes without saying_".


----------



## horseless carriage

Buckeye said:


> My daddy told me that pulchritude is only skin deep, but ugly goes all the way to the bone.


Do you know why beauty is only skin deep? Because 95% of it can be removed with a Kleenex.


----------



## RubyK

Upon viewing photos of myself at 20 and 30, I realize I had some pulchritude, but I didn't realize it. Why is Mother Nature so stingy? She should have let me hang onto a bit of that pulchritude in my old age.


----------



## Kaila

I wasn't sure, when I read the original post in this thread, 
how one could ever use the word _pulchritude _in a sentence, 
but you posters have shown me! 
And that is one of the points of having these WOTD threads!


----------

